# Hackamore



## Gggfas (Jun 24, 2013)

What is yalls opinion on this hackamore? Is it harsh and tell me if you like it!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

It depends on what type.
A metal one like the one shown I would not use - it would seem to stiff and not allow much bend at all.

I like ones with a rope halter, with the points and knots - this allows more control and the horse will respond better.
This photo shows the type of hackamores we use, and they work very nicely.







not my photo btw


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I suspect it will have quite a bit of 'punch' to it since it has long shanks, a narrow (probably solid??) noseband and the chain curb strap. The mechanical hackamores that I have are short shanked with a broad fleece lined noseband and leather curb straps.

Of course it's been said on here before but it's the rider's hands that ultimately create harshness and not necessarily the hackamore itself.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not a fan of it. If I remember correctly, it's a metal bar under the rubber. Ouch.

My favorite hackamore is a Little S with a leather nosepiece.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gggfas (Jun 24, 2013)

It's bike chain under it but it has THICK rubber on it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't care how thick the rubber is. There would be no way on God's green earth I would out a bike chain on my horse's face. Sorry. Nope.

Personal opinion, take it or leave it, but I think there are MUCH better options out there if you're going to use a hack.

Just curious, why are you considering this particular hack? Does your horse go in a hack now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gggfas (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know I saw and felt it in the store. I will not buy it and search for another option! Thanks for yalls opinion!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I've used that one, I wasn't a fan. I just didn't like the way it felt. 

My favorite hack is this style


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a very harsh German hackamore and, although I use mechanical hacks, I'd never use this one! My favourite is a Little S hack with a wide, padded noseband, an LG hack or an Orbitless (with no shanks)


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've ridden in mechanical hackamores like that before. Just keep in mind that the LONG shank gives you a heck of a lot of leverage on their nose. 

My personal favorite is a Little S Hackamore. I pretty much ride Red exclusively in it during the winter, and then I don't have to deal with a cold bit.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I used on like the OP shows for years. The bicycle chain contours a bit to the horse's face. I tried several others and the horse seemed to prefer this one. But it all boils down to the rider's hands and training. My horses ride on a loose rein and stop when the reins are lifted, just enough to send a signal.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I second NBE here. When I was a kid we had these:










I'm glad to see that mild hackamores like that are still available, and that NBE is not using a chin chain in that position *above* the chin groove.

Often hackamores come with really clunky chin chains. Throw those away and substitute either a very smooth chain with lots of overlapping links, or a leather strap. We used a leather strap with the ones in the picture because we positioned the hackamores higher on the horses' noses where they have decent bone rather than lower down where the bone ends and cartilage are more frail and can move and dig into soft tissue. (You're looking for a comfortable and effective place to cue, not a method of asphyxiation or creating distress...) This then, in combination with the way the levers were manufactured, took the chin chain/strap higher up on the underside of the horse's head than the chin groove - and you wouldn't want to run metal along the twin, sharp-edged bones above the chin groove...


----------

